# Paar Fragen zum Adobe Illustrator



## Free Faq (29. August 2004)

Benutze das Programm jetzt schon seid etwa ner Woche und bin soweit auch voll zufrieden!
Bisher hab ich nur Technische Zeichnungen damit erstellt, was auch soweit ganz gut funktioniert hat.
Nun wollte ich versuchen 3D Figuren damit zu zeichnen - geht auch wunderbar!
Nun haben sich mir aber ein paar Probleme aufgetahn, für die ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden habe:

1. Wie kann ich eine Fläche, welche  mit den normalen Strichen gezeichnet wurde zu EINER Form zusammenfügen? Und damit mein ich nicht die Gruppierenfunktion. Sondern eine Form, welche ich z.B. mit einem Verlauf belegen kann
2. Anders herum zu Punkt 1: Wie kann ich aus eine Fläche wie z.B. einem Rechteck ein Stück rausschneiden?
3. Wie kann ich eine Fläche mit einer eigenen Textur belegen? Z.B. einer externen Pixelgrafik?

Habe vorher eher mit PhotoShop gearbeitet und wahrscheinlich verwirrt mich eben das, das es hier zwar ähnlich aussieht, aber irgendwie anders Funktioniert.


----------



## thoru (29. August 2004)

Hallo FreeFaq...

zu 1: liegen deine Liniensegment so dicht zusammen, kannst du es
über die Pathfinderpalette->Fläche aufteilen lösen

zu 2: das herauschneiden einer Form aus einer anderen funktioniert auch über
die Pathdinderpalette, z.B. über die Option "von
Formberich subtrahieren".

cu
thoru


----------



## Free Faq (29. August 2004)

Hmm daran dachte ich auch schon, hab aber erst jetzt herausgefunden, wie ich das richtig anwende  
Danke, beides funktioniert.
Fehlt nurnoch Frage 3.

Eine Frage/ Problem hab ich noch:
Ich kann irgendwie nicht die Fenstereinstellungen speichern. Hab es mit über "Ansicht \ Neue Ansicht" probiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so ganz :-/ Ich darf jedesmal die kleinen Werkzeugfenster neuanordnen, Raster einstellen,...... Halt meine Arbeitsumgebung so einrichten, wie es für mich am praktischsten ist. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## thoru (29. August 2004)

Ich vermute mal das du Illustrator 10 arbeitest.
Da sollte dir ein Update helfen. 

lustrator 10.0.3 (Mac) - ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/illustrator/mac/10.x/ai10_0_3de.hqx

Illustrator 10.0.3 (Win) - ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/illustrator/win/10.x/ai10_0_3de.exe


cu
thoru


----------



## Free Faq (29. August 2004)

jo genau 
Gerad mal runterladen...
Ist jetzt wohl bezüglich dem Werkzeugfenstern oder?

Also wem könnte ich noch die Antwort zur 3. Frage entlocken  

EDIT: Hmm das Update hat mein Problem mit dem Ansichten speichern leider nicht behoben


----------



## thoru (30. August 2004)

Das Einstellen bzw. Verstellen der Paletten nach jeder
Sitzung sollte mit dem Update behoben sein. Die 
Paletten werden meines Wissens nicht in der Ansicht
mit gespeichert. Sie behalten somit ihre Position die
sie vor dem Schließen des Programms hatten.

Du kannst eigene Texturen in Illustrator erstellen und 
diese dann als Musterfüllung in der Farbfelderpalette
ablegen. Dies funktioniert nicht mit Pixel-Dateien. Solltest
du ein Objekt im Pixeldaten füllen wollen bleibt dir nichts
anders übrig als dies manuell zu machen. Wenn es sich
hierbei allerdings um nur ein Bild geht das als Füllung
z.B. für ein Schriftzug dienen soll wird die Schnittmaske
weiterhelfen.

cu
thoru


----------

